# Stretching contraptions



## Little_Shoto (Nov 26, 2002)

This is probably the wrong forum for this, but I didn't see one for Martial Arts Equipment (if there is one, I guess I'm blind ...DOH!!)

Has anyone used any of those devices that help stretch you out? If so, do they work? I'm about as flexible as a 2 X 4 and was looking for something to help me out ...the old fashioned way just doesn't seem to be working anymore since I'm getting too darn old. lol

:asian:


----------



## DKI Girl (Dec 3, 2002)

We have one at home, but the secret is:  you have to use it...just looking at it doesn't work.....dang it!!!

Seriously, it has helped us out.  From what I have been told, you have to hold each stretch for 30 seconds before moving onto the next one.  That is how the gymnasts get so good at it.

dki girl


----------



## Little_Shoto (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. 

What kind do you have? I have seen the $300 ones ..but have also seen some for $30. 

Do the $30 ones work?


----------



## fissure (Dec 4, 2002)

I used the type with the "rotary crank" in the middle ( that description just popped into my mind - pretty good ,huh!), a long time ago. The thing made me sore as hell. I think I saw one in a dungeon in a movie once.
I found that dynamic stretching has given me the best results over the years, even after I did some heavy lifting for quite some time.


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

I get bored easily, so I the contraption route never did much for me.  My friend and I made up a game to help us stetch.  Its hard to describe, but I tried to here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4957


----------

